
The World's Longest URL “Shortener” - josmek
http://aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.com/
======
josmek
Hey All, OP here, contrary to popular belief I did not make this :) I saw it
on GitHub when I noticed someone who starred the Prefect repo had the username
`programming`, clicked their profile and saw this:
[https://github.com/programming/aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...](https://github.com/programming/aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa)
and just thought it was hilarious. Knew you all would get a kick out of it!

~~~
jumbopapa
The way GitHub displays it [1] is equally great too.

[1] - [https://i.imgur.com/mPqrvaU.png](https://i.imgur.com/mPqrvaU.png)

------
x38iq84n
Good job! Reminds me of my favorite email service
[http://abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyza...](http://abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzabcdefghijk.com).

~~~
lzy
I'm open to requests for anyone wanting to get their own
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.com email
forwarder.

------
Townley
Here's a shorter link:

[http://aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...](http://aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.com/#aAaAaaAaaaAAAAaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaAaaa)

~~~
willvarfar
And a link to this discussion:

    
    
        http://aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.com/#AAaaAaaAAAAAAAAAAAaAaaAaAAaaAaaAaAaaAaaA

------
ZoomStop
The query assigned looks to be random a & A, this is genius.

Watch out for my knock off,
bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb.com

------
mattigames
If you are going for the longest possible URLls they all should be 2047
characters long[0]

[0] [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/417142/what-is-the-
maxim...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/417142/what-is-the-maximum-
length-of-a-url-in-different-browsers)

------
gzeus
[http://aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...](http://aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.com/#AAaAAAAaaAaaAAaaAaAaAAaAaAaAaAaaAaAAAAaA)

The race is to get the longest shortened URL

------
btown
Wow - this domain name causes HN to be wider than the screen on mobile!

------
LocalPCGuy
Should make a knockoff with wwwwwwwww's since those are the widest characters
(in non-fixed width fonts)

------
guan
How about a version of this that just uses a’s (or A’s), based on the number
of a’s in the URL?

------
archergod
Wondering if it is just fun project or there is real world application for
this idea?

~~~
lzy
Mostly for fun. I'd be surprised if there were any real life applications for
this!

------
hammock
How many A's is that? I can't really tell on mobile.

~~~
tsukurimashou
63 a

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.com

------
js4ever
Haaaaa haaaaa haaaa

------
kj4ips
Hacker news tested, Tarzan approved.

------
iantype
Thank god for people like you

------
kernelPan1c
How does this work?

~~~
crayonixel
The source code (JavaScript) is quite readable.

This seems to be the backing store:

[https://www.jsonstore.io/9cfa993cd55704f2254949dc21a5f3a7a63...](https://www.jsonstore.io/9cfa993cd55704f2254949dc21a5f3a7a63ae2c6425fb242b575a1951d359b69)

With the ability to get a specific key from this style of URL:

[https://www.jsonstore.io/9cfa993cd55704f2254949dc21a5f3a7a63...](https://www.jsonstore.io/9cfa993cd55704f2254949dc21a5f3a7a63ae2c6425fb242b575a1951d359b69/AAAAAAAAAAaAaAAaAAaAAaaAAaaaaAaaaaAAaAAa)

And post to it to set a value.

There's no security though - anyone can overwrite any URL - e.g. in the
console on that page:

    
    
        pushJSON(endpoint + '/AAAAaaAaAaaAAaaAAAAAaAAAAaAAaAAaaaAAAAaA', 'http://www.example.com/');

~~~
fortyseven
Looks like there's a limit to the number of urls shortened... it's throwing
out the old ones. Womp, womp. :P

~~~
nyanloutre
Or some people are Curling random stuff into the JSON endpoint

------
nunobrito
Cool stuff.

